# Busted!!



## Royal (Nov 20, 2018)

So we have had our Siamese boy for awhile and decided he needed companionship so we adopted Kira the Siamese mix. The whole house is a kitty playground except the kitchen and bathroom so Loki has never ventured into the kitchen. Yesterday, I noticed Kira leading the way into the kitchen. Maybe one of their balls rolled in there I thought, but after a couple of minutes, it was just too quiet. As I rounded the corner one kitty took off like a bolt of lightening when she saw me coming...(Kira) and one kitty just stood there with the evidence all over his face (Loki). Turns out they were getting into a bowl of beefaroni.. Kira started the adventure but left Loki holding the bag so to speak. Below is Kira's sorry/not sorry face.. and Loki's I was framed face!! Hope they made you smile! Happy Thanksgiving from Loki and Kira!


----------



## csdude55 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hahaha, that framed face :-O

My Charlie used to love my Pepper (a Chihuahua that passed away several years ago), and they would often work as a team.

I used to buy pork rinds at the grocery store and keep them on the island so that Pepper couldn't get to them. One day I heard some rustling in the kitchen, so I went to check it out... Charlie had jumped up there, gotten the bag open, knocked out a bunch of pork rinds, and was knocking them off the island so Pepper could eat them! LOL

Your story definitely made me laugh and get a little nostalgic, thanks for that :-D And happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Royal (Nov 20, 2018)

What an adorable story about Charlie and Pepper! What a team they were! Just goes to show you how truly precious every moment is that we get with our furbabies. I am so glad you shared their antics with me! I look forward to sharing many more with my new friends here.


----------

